# fbcondecor dmesg error[solved]

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

```
...

net_namespace: 64 bytes

sysctl table check failed: /kernel/fbcondecor .1.77 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.24 #2

 [<c01289b3>] set_fail+0x3b/0x43

 [<c0128dcb>] sysctl_check_table+0x410/0x454

 [<c0128ddf>] sysctl_check_table+0x424/0x454

 [<c011be69>] sysctl_set_parent+0x19/0x2a

 [<c03d2084>] sysctl_init+0x16/0x19

 [<c03c2611>] kernel_init+0xbb/0x21e

 [<c0103b0a>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x1c

 [<c03c2556>] kernel_init+0x0/0x21e

 [<c03c2556>] kernel_init+0x0/0x21e

 [<c010473f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

 =======================

NET: Registered protocol family 16

...
```

vanilla-sources-2.6.24 patched with fbcondecor-0.9.4-2.6.24-rc7.patch

edit - Guess I didn't reboot after updating the patch.  Moving from -rc5 to -rc7 fixed it afterall

----------

## Suicidal

Appears to be alive and well in:

 gentoo-sources-2.6.24

----------

## koonat

I'm getting this message with 2.6.24

I swear I saw a post saying I had to recompile something related to klibc to fix this... but I have no clue.

----------

## longshot

See bug 207550

----------

